

Show HN: Resume Editing Service - enres
http://enhancedresume.com

======
enres
Hi HN, built this website as a side project. What are your thoughts?

~~~
milkman
The copy needs work on the front page. Saying "No Errors" makes people think
of errors. You don't want that. Try "Perfect Prose" instead.

Likewise, "worry-free" has the same negative effect. Instead, say "Express
Service" or whatever.

One more thing, samples. Have a few samples or examples for people to see.

Overall, pretty good. That's my .02.

P.S. I wish you the best with this!

